

How Funny Or Die got to be Google's top search result for 'sex' - booruguru
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/1/4290614/how-funny-or-die-got-to-be-googles-top-search-result-for-sex-porn-date-rape

======
joosters
Despite the title, the article fails to say _how_ Funny Or Die got to be the
top search result. There's a small comment about how the pages have metadata
keywords, but so do billions of other web pages.

